# Male Congo Tetras



## Cpain (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all I have two lovely male congo tetras. They are constantly chasing each other around the aquarium then coming close together and shaking their tails. Their acting as if they were 'spawning' but i'm not too sure maybe its a dominance thing. 
Any advice would be appreciated thanks ::crabbycrab:


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

how big is the tank???or maybe they are just spawning


----------

